# H4895 & Win large rifle primers



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone in the Ogden area need most of a pound of H4895 and 100 old Win LR primers? I think there was 10 to 15 rounds loaded out of the H4895. Give me $10 and its all yours.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Wish I was in the area... I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------

